# Introducing....Mighty Mouse!



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

This is the only place I have not smeared new pictures of the squirt..
He made the place flight from CT to MN with no worries.. Delta was pretty amazing..I have had very little time to post anything so if someone has something exciting..let me know or it may be some time before I read it..lol..Seriously though.. Titan and Midas are best friends already. I thought maybe we would have to separate them for awhile.. no worries.
He sleeps through the night in a crate by my side of the bed and as long as he knows I am there.. he is good to go.. so far so good and training has not begun yet... only manners and potty stuff...


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

How exciting! Glad everything is going perfectly  **knock on wood**


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He's a cutie! I can see why you named him that. (Will make a great Halloween costume, too.) How much does he weigh? He looks like a big boy.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aw he's just adorable, sleeping golden puppies are too cute


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

He's got the Midas touch  

Truly beautiful to boot - I've heard he is the spitting image of his Daddy, Apollo.

Any chance of a video?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I do have a video of him and Titan playing in the front yard.. I will try to post it tonight..he weighs 12.5 lbs and is not starving.. even though he would like to believe that. He is a riot and very funny.. I am hoping to get on tape his pouncing...it is the cutest thing ever..Sharon he is really different than his puppy test... he retrieves, pounces and play tug..like a big boy..lol! Thank you again for getting my puppy fix a head of time and being there during his testing.. He is a very nice boy!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Awww Midas is perfect in everyway. I look forward to seeing his video and watching him grow.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

He is adorable!!!! Congratulations. Glad to hear he and Titan have hit it off!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - I know  That's part of the reason I posted the puppies playing - they were playing non stop before the testing bagan - they were supposed to sleep and be well charged  Nope, they were so into playing it was non-stop !!



Titan1 said:


> I do have a video of him and Titan playing in the front yard.. I will try to post it tonight..he weighs 12.5 lbs and is not starving.. even though he would like to believe that. He is a riot and very funny.. I am hoping to get on tape his pouncing...it is the cutest thing ever..Sharon he is really different than his puppy test... he retrieves, pounces and play tug..like a big boy..lol! Thank you again for getting my puppy fix a head of time and being there during his testing.. He is a very nice boy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Midas is a gorgeous pup!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mighty Mouse*

Your Mightly Mouse is SO ADORABLE!!! Such angels when they are sleeping!!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

What a beautiful boy, congratulations on your newest addition!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I love his little fat head!! CUTE!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

he's just tooooooo cute for words!! What a little doll face! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

He is a beauty! You have to change your signature now to include him!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> He is a beauty! You have to change your signature now to include him!


It took her 2 years to get that one up ROFL :


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I just had to look at his pics again! He is just so darn cute!! Will he be in Waterloo, or ST. Paul?


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Oh, he is so adorable! Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Omg he is SO CUTE!!!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh my goodness, he is just too adorable!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

He is too cute!! Glad to hear Midas and Titan are becoming best buds.

Wishing you much love and happiness with the little guy!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

He is a cutie patootie for sure!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congrats, what a sweet face!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh those pictures are just adorable! He looks so sweet I want to cuddle him!!! Sounds like he is pretty much the perfect puppy and it sounds like Titan is the perfect big brother!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

sammydog said:


> Oh those pictures are just adorable! He looks so sweet I want to cuddle him!!! Sounds like he is pretty much the perfect puppy and it sounds like Titan is the perfect big brother!


As much as I love him he is far from perfect..rofl.. he is your typical naughty puppy and very strong willed and stubborn.. I think I will have my hands full with this one.. at 8 weeks old and 2 days being at my house he has decided to ruff the ground up after peeing..Titan has only tried that a few times...of course when you see it in a puppy it is the cutest thing ever.. but trouble could be brewing..rofl! I think he will need lots of jobs in the future and lucky for both us I am not a pushover...


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh you need to get a video of the puppy ruffing the ground! He sounds pretty dang cute!

I think I envy him being quiet at night. Mira was a screamer. Not barking or howing, screaming!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

You mean like the macho, macho macho man thing of kicking up the dirt with hind feet?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow! He is so cute and big! How adorable is he!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> You mean like the macho, macho macho man thing of kicking up the dirt with hind feet?


Yep That would be it... but he does it with one foot and then the other and then he ends up falling forward laying down with his back legs stretched out behind him...... I have some short little flip videos of his antics..crazy little man!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

sammydog said:


> Oh you need to get a video of the puppy ruffing the ground! He sounds pretty dang cute!
> 
> I think I envy him being quiet at night. Mira was a screamer. Not barking or howing, screaming!


Jessica, oh he is a screamer all right just not at night... in fact it's about the only time. He screams for the 1st 2 minutes until he knows I am laying down and then he settles right in.. he must know I need my sleep to keep up..
Oh and he is a howler.. Chloe's puppies howl and Barb has it posted on her website.. we are not trying it here even once....:no:


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Tag was a terrible screamer, and he didn't stop! I heard that two of his littermates were also terrible screamers. This is the first time I've dealt with that. WOW.

I really, really would love to see a video of the bad boy puppy pee (that just doesn't sound right).


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Dang, I guess I had it easy with Riot. He didn't make a sound until he was about 4 months old. I was afraid he was never going to learn how to bark


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow, I'm just seeing this... I am in LOVE!!!! It's that fluffy face!! I'm going to be checking back looking for you to post a Midas video. So glad he is settling in nicely. Congratulations!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I think we are in need of some new Midas pictures, and stories!! It seems like it has been forever, and for many of us, it is our puppy fix, so please....post more Midas!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Stretchdrive said:


> I think we are in need of some new Midas pictures, and stories!! It seems like it has been forever, and for many of us, it is our puppy fix, so please....post more Midas!!


Yes, we want a Might Mouse fix!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I apologize for my tardiness on posting here but.....

*MICHELLE HE IS ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!! *

Iwould like to see more pictures too!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow.. I can't believe how fast time is going. I would love to say he knows everything..lol but not the case. He was out of commission for about two weeks so now we are just now starting to do things again. I came home from a show and he was limping. The next morning was worse and as the day progressed it became horrible.Off the vet we went for Xrays and an eval... Vet thought is was a broken thigh bone when he was doing the exam.. nothing on the xray so he was guessing a muscle tear or pulled pretty badly. We went to the chiro the next day just to check there too.. Then had to just be patient and he did get better after everyone understood what rest meant..grrrr...All along no fever, no change in stool, same appetite..So just this last week when we went for our shots.. the vet was very pleased and let him go back to normal activity. I can't tell how awful it was for us to not let him blow off steam... he was very naughty and I wondered what the heck we were in for..I think during that time I had a few nicknames for him ..devil puppy,and a few others I won't mention...scared me alittle... Now that he is coming to different places with me and working a little and learning.. what a difference that made.. he is a very very smart puppy which could mean trouble later.. but sure is fun now. He likes to eat the yard grass,dirt,sticks.. and trying to chase him down to stop him was crazy.. Now we trade.. I ask him if he wants to trade and he will come running to trade whatever for a Charlie bear...He was at 13 weeks 21 lbs.. Barb assured me again that her lines grow very rapidly and not to get too shook yet..She is guessing he will be around 55-60 at most..I am including this picture until my friend comes out and we can get some good ones. My phone camera will not focus well anymore so I am stuck..


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So happy he is on the mend and allowed activity again - oh boy, that must have been a few tough weeks!

FYI: Towhee is 51# while Faelan is 63# ; Barb knows her lines and is pretty accurate about height and healthy weight ot the pups when grown


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

And he is just adorable.!KayCee and Hunter slept together in a play pen beside me til they were about 3 months old, maybe older. Once they could climb out I put a sheet of plywood on it at night.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> So happy he is on the mend and allowed activity again - oh boy, that must have been a few tough weeks!
> 
> FYI: Towhee is 51# while Faelan is 63# ; Barb knows her lines and is pretty accurate about height and healthy weight ot the pups when grown


Sharon you have no idea how long that couple weeks was.. he was a holy terror on 4 legs.. My arms sure took a beating and I know at one point I wondered what the heck I was getting into ..scared me a bit thinking wow..Since then it has been like a switch that went off when he got to get out and run that off and find constructive ways to burn off that energy.
We are really starting to learn now that his brain has a moment to relax..
Fun times ahead for us I think.. but it will be a blast! he is able to start puppy agility and learn to to climb up and down the big stairs now..


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have had a few have to be rested at 6-8 months - that was bad enough! A pup as young as Mighty? Yep, I would have been thinking the same!

Hopefully, it will all be onwards and upward from here on out  Well, okay, mostly LOL can't expect too much perfection yet


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

First off priceless pic, I love it!!

Glad to hear he is ok, I am sure that was very scary! I can't imagine keeping such a young puppy at rest, or not active like that! Ecspecially one that has the mind, and energy to keep going!!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> Barb knows her lines and is pretty accurate about height and healthy weight ot the pups when grown


That is awesome that she knows her lines so well! I may be 3 years away from getting my next puppy, but I am already trying to learn the different lines better, so the next time I am looking I can better pin point what I want.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh so sorry to hear Mighty's leg was hurting, glad everyone survived. Can't wait to see and hear more.


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

What a sweet face! I love the name. Have lots of fun with the little guy!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Uuuuggg... must have been a really tough two weeks! At least nothing was broken, that would not have been good. Well glad to hear he gets to burn off some energy now and can get back to his learning.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Here is a couple mug shots from last night...


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Michelle, 
He is really cute! Looks like a bit of a stinker in some of the pics though! It is just that look in his eye!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I love that first photo, he just has a look. I'm so excited for you, I bet he's gonna be something! Please keep the photos coming!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Here is a great picture of the boys together from last weekend


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

That is a great shot  

Michelle, was Mighty being all cute & cuddly or was he looking to yank some fur to start a fun game of Zoomies ? LOL Titan also looks ready for being gorgeous but still may give way to some fun times!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Titan was interested in the live ducks quacking in the background.. He likes to chase them and Mighty was just getting ready to pounce... rofl..


----------

